# Need help with a Dx: Haglund's Deformiy



## bella2 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,

I was looking for advice on the correct ICD-9 code to use for Haglund's
Deformity ???

Thanks in advance for all responses,

Bella


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 29, 2009)

Take a look at 726.73.


----------

